# First time owner, bought a used Toro



## WorkingOnIt (Jan 25, 2019)

First time snow blower owner here. I have a separate post on the general forum where I asked basic questions, but I am also interested in model specific info. I recently picked up a Toro CCR2450 and have a few questions: How dependable is this thing? Are there any known issues or failure points that I should address? What kind of mods have you guys made? What is a good source of parts? Any other information that would be helpful? Thanks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I have an early 2000 model ccr2450 that still runs like a champ. the only bad part I see about it is the plastic carb, I don't think there is anything to be modded


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Strong, bullet proof, Toro single stage are the best on the market. You must use TC-W3 2 cycle oil. Wal-Mart carries it. Failure may be the primer bulb and you replace it with a Briggs.


----------



## blowman (Feb 6, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Strong, bullet proof, Toro single stage are the best on the market. You must use TC-W3 2 cycle oil. Wal-Mart carries it. Failure may be the primer bulb and you replace it with a Briggs.


I have a 726 TE that is a two stroke also and I swear by Toro 2 cycle oil. Toro 2 cycle oil also has fuel stabilizer right in the oil. Just my opinion though.


----------

